# rip roar and holly fak yea vid



## blackie205 (Sep 28, 2012)

Renegade Rip Roar & Holly Fak Yea - YouTube


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:bigeyes: :bigeyes:


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

That's just sick!!!!!


----------



## blackie205 (Sep 28, 2012)

ATV Awesomeness,skeg,mud,water,and wide open wheelies - YouTube

---------- Post added at 10:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 PM ----------



Mudforce said:


> That's just sick!!!!!


thanx check out the new vid above cheers


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Yup just sick! I loved my brute, but the can ams just never seam to run out of power!


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Just the way i like it, WOT



-Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk-


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I can't get the grin off my face. Looks like a blast.


----------

